# Any recommendations for a good furry read?



## WhiteFur (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi, I love reading and just finished the Warrior cat series a couple weeks ago. I’m searching for some furry novels to read, but I just couldn’t find any good furry novels. So any recommendations?

Thanks ^^


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

The Hayven Celestia books are pretty good.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

TwoKinds webcomic


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> TwoKinds webcomic


Great webcomic! Helped me not be depressed.


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Hayven Celestia books are pretty good.





TrixieFox said:


> TwoKinds webcomic


Hmmm, they sound interesting mates. I'll give them a shot when I have time!


----------



## Goldieboi (Dec 16, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Hi, I love reading and just finished the Warrior cat series a couple weeks ago. I’m searching for some furry novels to read, but I just couldn’t find any good furry novels. So any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks ^^


A webcomic by a cute Mexican panda, would recommend: 
Art & Biro - Pandapaco


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 16, 2022)

Watership Down
Early Redwall books (later ones became too cookie cutter for my taste)


----------

